# Sirohi goat from india / pictures



## Naef hajaya (Mar 23, 2010)

Sirohi goat from india. used for meat, and it have beautiful colors


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 23, 2010)

I love the spots on these goats and that baby is way too cute!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes they do!

Very bold


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 12, 2010)

They look like they have a lot of Boer and Nubian in them. Awesome coloring, though, I'd love a few of those guys hanging around my place!


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> They look like they have a lot of Boer and Nubian in them. Awesome coloring, though, I'd love a few of those guys hanging around my place!


Or...perhaps there's a lot of sirohi in nubians, and a lot of nubian in boers.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL....Boer and Nubian are both "new" breeds, compared to THOSE goats.

Middle-Eastern goats have a LOT of influence in both Boer and Nubians...not the other way around.

Look how high they are in the back end....a notoriously hard 'defect' to fix in the older Nubian lines.  What you're looking at in these pics are the direct ancestors of true Anglo Nubians, created in England from African and Middle Eastern stock.

Boers were created by infusing the African goats w/ Middle Eastern influence to create a stockier, more meaty animal.  

There's probably not a lot of true "Nubian" in Boer goats, they just both share common ancestors.


----------



## Brody's Broodello (Apr 13, 2010)

Naef hajaya said:
			
		

> Sirohi goat from india. used for meat, and it have beautiful colors
> 
> [url]http://www.algrof.net/upload/uploads/images/www.algroof.com-4cdd6dea17.jpg[/url]
> [url]http://www.algrof.net/upload/uploads/images/www.algroof.com-643a26d437.jpg[/url]
> ...


All I can say is THANK YOU for sharing these wonderful pictures with us. These are fantastic!  Isn't it amazing when you can share a common interest with others near you and on the other side of the planet! 
Thanks again Naef hajaya


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 13, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Ariel301 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true, I didn't think about that until after I posted it.


----------

